# My Intro



## degsyr (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi everyone.

I'm Des and live in Northamptonshire with my wife. I was looking for some proper, genuine, honest info on Gibraltar. I was there in the early 90s and loved the place, and have since been back for hols. We've wanted to relocate there for a few years but have never been in the right situation, but now we are. 
Now, i have read so much contradictory information, so i thought i'd post on here, and hopefully someone would know the correct facts.

I have a friend who lives there and he told me that the cost of living is cheaper then the uk, apart from accomodation. Eating out is cheaper too, and although the wages are much the same as the UK, the tax is less so better off. 
Now my wife is an RGN with over 30 years experience, 25 in A&E starting as a junior nurse and ending up as middle management, but now works in a private hospital. I drive trucks, but for 16 years i worked at airports, both military and civilian, and 14 of those were refuelling planes. However, despite spending a few hours searching i cannot find any info on working at the airport, can anyone shed any light on it please? My mate reckons my wife would have no problem getting a job as a nurse, that would just leave me. We want a better lifestyle, and a better way of life. Any help anyone can give would be much appreciated. There's no point relocating if we are worse off really. 
Thankyou


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I know little about the work prospects in Gib but I think the best advice I could give is don't come out until one of you (at least) has a genuine job offer. Visit one or two of the hospitals there and ask about work prospects. I am sure there are online Gib newspapers with job sections so google for those? Many Spanish work in Gibraltar because of the dire employment situation here.


----------

